# steerer tube size



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

ok am thinking of getting slightly better forks for my bike but i need to know the width of the fork steerer tube, is most threadless MTB bikes 1 1/8" (28.6 mm) thats the fork steerer outer width measurement?.


i want to use current headset system , only new part will be a new star locking nut and cap for new forks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

diveplane said:


> is most threadless MTB bikes 1 1/8" (28.6 mm) thats the fork steerer outer width measurement?


Yes.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes this measurement reflects the outer diameter of the steerer tube on the fork. Most older bikes are 1 1/8, many newer bikes have a tapered head tube, which means the steerer tube is 1.5 at the bottom and 1 1/8 at the top. this is pretty easy to spot just looking at it. A 1 1/8 fork can be adapted to a frame with tapered head tube, with a larger lower race. But, a tapered fork cannot fit a 1 1/8 bike. check your frame's specs on the mfctr site if you want to be sure.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

1 1/8 is the diameter of a lot of forks yes.

more important is what the diameter is of your current fork (ie you cant put a 1 1/8 fork in a 1" headtube frame)


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

006_007 said:


> 1 1/8 is the diameter of a lot of forks yes.
> 
> more important is what the diameter is of your current fork (ie you cant put a 1 1/8 fork in a 1" headtube frame)


yes am going to measure the current forks am sure its 1 1/8


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

what frame do you have? some frames have larger bearing at the bottom of the head tube and the bottom of the fork steerer tube is flared out.


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

looks like am screwed its a older frame , only have 1 inch steerer tube size on forks, however the outer frame is wider, read that u cant fit 1 1/8th into that ..








By diveplane at 2012-04-12









By diveplane at 2012-04-10

this bike will do for us for a year or 2 if i get more serious i will upgrade to a whole new bike.

thx all.


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

when did they up the ante for frame fork size? been out a few years this?

i got this bike new in 2004


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think you mean "ante."

My 2000 Schwinn had a 1 1/8" threadless.

However, I bet you could find a current-model Mongoose with a 1" steer tube even now.

What are you using the bike for? A nice, couple-years-old hardtail doesn't have to cost that much...


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I think you mean "ante."
> 
> My 2000 Schwinn had a 1 1/8" threadless.
> 
> ...


bikes intended for basic riding to medium level riding, wont be doing 3000mph downhill on it, really thought i could have got forks np for it, just goes to show you.

did see one maker that sells 1 inch steerer forks and thats Amazon.com: RST Gila T6 80mm Fork Black with 1" threadless steerer: Sports & Outdoors

these are above my budget so wont be buying them.

the suspension on the front forks atm are fine , was looking for lockout units and preload adjust ones,

decided not to bother for now.


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

Meh.. Someone donated a Mongoose like that to the shop where I work, took a test ride, did a small jump and cracked the BB.. In the recycling bin it went..


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

amazes me how some people break bikes what u doing to bust it? this bike not intented for cliff jumping or 30 foot air jumps, btw even the best components bust under stress, all about skill of the rider, knowing the bikes limitations,

anyone can go out break any type of bike ..no brainer.

so point of your post is worthless here. mongoose make fine bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

They also make crap bikes. Not saying yours is, just saying....


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

company has to cater for all .. how u survive as a company. all price ranges and bike range .


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

Really dude? Gotta pm me calling me a ******bag? 

All I stated was a personal incidence, and it wasn't a 30 footer, it was a mere curb of maybe 4" and caught 8 inches of air.. 
There was no point really.. And, a good bike has no limitations, err wait Walmart Mongoose bikes have limitations.. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

diveplane said:


> did see one maker that sells 1 inch steerer forks and thats Amazon.com: RST Gila T6 80mm Fork Black with 1" threadless steerer: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> these are above my budget so wont be buying them.


I recommend against upgrading. With such a low budget, I'm not sure you'd be able to get a suspension fork significantly better than what you've got. If you did get a good fork, it would: a) exceed the value of the bike, and b) not be something you could transfer to another bike because of the 1" steerer tube issue.


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

SofaKingHigh said:


> Really dude? Gotta pm me calling me a ******bag?
> 
> All I stated was a personal incidence, and it wasn't a 30 footer, it was a mere curb of maybe 4" and caught 8 inches of air..
> There was no point really.. And, a good bike has no limitations, err wait Walmart Mongoose bikes have limitations..
> ...


dont come in the room with non related spill then...

how your bottom bracket incident has to do with my fork size i have no clue , if u want to rant about low end bikes and walmart take it up in your own thread.

everything has limitations. your statements are flawed.


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

JonathanGennick said:


> I recommend against upgrading. With such a low budget, I'm not sure you'd be able to get a suspension fork significantly better than what you've got. If you did get a good fork, it would: a) exceed the value of the bike, and b) not be something you could transfer to another bike because of the 1" steerer tube issue.


yes am going to skip on the upgrade just use what i have for now maybe year or 2 will upgrade to a whole new bikesetup.

thx for your comments those who helped. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Are you doing basic to medium riding on pavement or mountain bike trails?

With your budget, it's pretty difficult to get a workable MTB. But if you go pre-suspension, there's still some inventory kicking around out there and people will let it go for pretty cheap. One of my friends sometimes rides the same old Fisher she bought in High School. It's got a rigid fork, V- (or maybe even Cantilever?) brakes, fat tires, and it doesn't do anything weird or break.

I have saddle time on bikes with RST forks like that. Or rather, my bike came with one of the variants of that fork. I also have saddle time on rigid mountain bikes and cyclocross bikes off-road. So I'm not being a snob. Or, not on purpose. I really do think that an older, enthusiast-level rigid bike is better for riding off-road than a dept-store FS.


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

diveplane said:


> dont come in the room with non related spill then...
> 
> how your bottom bracket incident has to do with my fork size i have no clue , if u want to rant about low end bikes and walmart take it up in your own thread.
> 
> everything has limitations. your statements are flawed.


yea ok, and dont go around calling people a d bag for no reason.. Just appologize..

I never said your bike was a walmart pos, you did..


----------

